# Deleting PDF files on HTC Android phone.



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 2, 2011)

I have several bus timetables saved on my phone as PDFs. I recently updated one of them and now want to delete the old one. I cannot do this by just bringing up the files and selecting the one I want to delete in PDF Viewer. I have tried to use ES File Explorer, Astro or Androzip but without success.

Strangely I have deleted PDFs before before but cannot remember how I did it, perhaps the explorer software is one of the ones I no longer have.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 2, 2011)

Long hold in any of them file explorers should give you the option.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 2, 2011)

I tried long hold which is often the answer to editing things but this was not the answer. Part of the problem is not being able to find the whole set of PDFs.

However I have found the answer. Using Astro I click on Downloads which brings up the PDF files along all the other downloads. Then clicking on the one I want, It brings up a long menu which contains Edit. Click on Edit and then 'Delete' with a red cross appears on a new menu which allows deletion.


----------

